# need help with res setup



## alshuray1 (Apr 14, 2011)

hello once again so here's my problem i have a 70 gallon res and a 100 gallon res one to fill the 4x4 and 0ne to fill the 4x8. i dont have an ro system so i have to let the water sit out over night so what im asking is what is the best setup for me ?do i get some kind of larger res that can feed the two smaller ones or do i have to purchase and ro  kit to make this work.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a 210l water butt I fill once a week, leave the lid off for 24 hours, then use as needed. You are talking about a lot more water though, 765l. That seems a hell of a lot of water for 48sq ft


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 14, 2011)

i know i dont think i im sure between both rezes ill use 120 gallons. i want to refill once every two weeks.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 16, 2011)

120 US gal is around 480l, a huge amount of water IMO.
The only thing I could suggest is a 3rd container, at least the size of your larger one. set up your cycle so that you change 1 res weekly.
Even though I have the water butt, I still do this, in my flowering room I have 4 sections with different nute strengths. I mix up my nutes and leave them for 24 hours, to do this weekly is a lot of work one week then nothing the following week so I share the load and do half a wee.
Hope that makes sense, am a little baked 
Green mojo & GL W


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 16, 2011)

alshuray1, what type of hydroponic system are you using?

How many plants of what size is the reservoir supporting?


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 19, 2011)

stoney im using ebb and flow. 96 plants sog with a 4x8 and 4x4 i have a res thats 80 gallon and one thats 100 gallons. have bought an 2 stage ro system what i want to know is if i can speed up the psi so i can get a faster water rate.
or i might just buy the tall boy from hydrologic.if i cant come up with any feasible solutions.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 19, 2011)

Well alshuray1, that gives you a half of a square foot per/plant in your combined grow area. I'll watch your grow to see how well that works for you.

Your question is more about your RO water system then growing, so I'll back out of the conversation. I know nothing about RO systems.

Good luck!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 21, 2011)

R/o system is what you need, I got a hydrologic stealth r/o unit that will make 200 gallons of near 0 ppm water a day. The best investment for a hydro grower....


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks guys i got a small boy 60 gallons per hour
now its on to the hydroton (got to rinse em) next 
place them into 5 inch net pots.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 23, 2011)

alshuray only way to speed up rate of gpd is to warm the water. use one of your res' to store tap water to room temp & get a booster pump to feed from res to ro unit. ro units output are based on 77* water. higher pressure will give more water but sacrifice quality. optimum psi is 45-65.


----------



## avitas (May 16, 2011)

Do you plan on using the 5" net pots from veg through bloom? And instead of watng for your water to get up to room temp couldnt you just add some hot?


----------

